# a/d/s AL5 opinions wanted



## Justfloatn (Jan 24, 2012)

New here and reading the forum this seems to be the place to post this question. 

I have a set of a/d/s AL5 components and one of the woofers is cracked. I found the ads speaker repair online and he used to work for a/d/s and has factory parts to repair them. My question is; should I fix them. I don't know much about the AL5 and don't know if I should put the money into them. They are being used as my rear speakers. 

Thanks


----------



## Tone (Aug 16, 2008)

Those are excellent speakers - warm mids and very smooth tweeters that can handle a lot of clean power. I would recommend changing the crossovers though, since they tend to get very hot and will shut down when a lot of power is pushed through them. I currently use these speakers in my front kicks beside a pair of 6.5"s in one of my daily drivers. If you don't fix them let me know because I'd be interested in buying the tweets.


----------



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

Anything vintage a/d/s is worth repairing! Long as it isn't made in China


----------

